# Alpha Ti Pilot?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yesterday evening I was having a few drinks with friends and one of them was telling me he was looking for a watch. I was telling him about Alpha and showing him my LV and after that he googled alpha on his IPhone. He came up with this picture of a watch he asked me to order for him:










Now I thought this to be the Alpha Ti Pilot but after checking ebay for one my friend insists it's not the same watch. (this one):










He says the one in the first pic is brown and has a dial with no textures. I think this is just an artifact of a low res picture and the ilusion of the brown strap. There are a few more pics from that same poster:










So what's your opinion on this, is it the same watch or not? And do you know if there is or has been another Alpha Pilot possibly with a no texture dial?

I have to know this because I made a deal with him... I'll order the watch and if he likes it he gets it. If not, I'll have it myself :sweatdrop: Alphas are cheap but this would be the fifth incoming Alpha in a month, feeling kind of bad for spending so much money on watches...


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

E-mail the poster and inquire. It's a start.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> E-mail the poster and inquire. It's a start.


Yeap, I was thinking about that while writing my post :blush2:

Not a member of that forum though... and too much of an hangover to think about all those hard register questions like what's my email and stuff.. :alcoholic:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > E-mail the poster and inquire. It's a start.
> ...


its the same watch.....have a look on the alpha site, and you'll see its the only one they do (i think )

also if you look at the last picture, you can see a slight texture on it...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> its the same watch.....have a look on the alpha site, and you'll see its the only one they do (i think )
> 
> also if you look at the last picture, you can see a slight texture on it...


Yes, that's what I also think. And on the second picture you can also see that the case has a brownish colour.

I have to agree that a dial with no textures would make this watch even more beautiful. I'm probably going to end up with this watch as the thing is huge and my friend has a thin wrist... the Pilot has a 53mm size from lug to lug!!! :shocking:

... btw, do you know what stap is that on the first and last pics? It looks fantastic with this watch!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > its the same watch.....have a look on the alpha site, and you'll see its the only one they do (i think )
> ...


ive got to be honest, this was the one alpha that caused me no end of problems....3 times it was sent back, and 3 times the replacement was shagged as well....the fit & finish was awful, the crown and stem came out completely on the first two, and the movt collapsed inside the movt. when i got it out of the bubble wrap and adjusted the time, it just fell apart.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> ive got to be honest, this was the one alpha that caused me no end of problems....3 times it was sent back, and 3 times the replacement was shagged as well....the fit & finish was awful, the crown and stem came out completely on the first two, and the movt collapsed inside the movt. when i got it out of the bubble wrap and adjusted the time, it just fell apart.....


 Whaaaatttt??... :fear:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ive got to be honest, this was the one alpha that caused me no end of problems....3 times it was sent back, and 3 times the replacement was shagged as well....the fit & finish was awful, the crown and stem came out completely on the first two, and the movt collapsed inside the movt. when i got it out of the bubble wrap and adjusted the time, it just fell apart.....
> ...


Ok, I can confirm it now... it's the same watch. I won't order it right now as we figured my mate's wrist is too small for the size of the Pilot. Still, it caught my eye... bidding on a few watches on Evil Bay that I'll most certainly won't win (as usual) so I'll be saving this one for latter.


----------

